# logitech clearchat stereo headset not working at all on win 7!! pls help me



## mentalmuffinz (Apr 1, 2010)

ok, so im usually very tech savvy but after I upgraded my computer to windows 7 my headset my headset's microphone will not show up in the audio devices thing and I have no idea what to do. please help me


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's most likely a driver issue. Check for updates or a new version of software from Logitech.


----------



## mentalmuffinz (Apr 1, 2010)

there are no drivers, i checked that


----------



## mentalmuffinz (Apr 1, 2010)

ok so maybe I wasn't clear in my first post, the headset is not a USB headset, its one of those ones that you plug into the back of the computer, and I'm running windows 7 64-bit


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Test another headphone/mic on the PC. That will determine if you have a headset issue or a PC issue. If I had to guess, I'd say it's a driver issue. Reinstall or try updating the audio drivers.


----------



## mentalmuffinz (Apr 1, 2010)

How would I go about reinstalling my audio drivers, because im gunna try everything that i can without spending any cash on a new mic that may/may not work


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If you have an OEM PC (ie: Dell, HP, Compaq, etc.), the drivers are available from the manufacturers website. Otherwise, you can get the drivers from the motherboard or sound card manufacturers website.

With that said, you state that you upgraded to Win7...in which case it is almost certainly a driver issue. There are numerous audio/Win7 issues.


----------



## mentalmuffinz (Apr 1, 2010)

my PC case says Voyageur on it, is that the OEM? (sorry if its a stupid question)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes... http://www.voyageurpc.com/

but their website is utterly craptastic and I don't see any reference to driver or any other type of downloads.

Try the sticky in the driver section: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------

